
Borrowing from Google, Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer Begins Makeover - iProject
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443517104577575420060344832.html
======
xam
It seems to me that Mayer is just trying to create her own Google. The issue
here is that while it's all well and good to improve email and search, and
that should be done, there are much more important things to be done.
Reinvigorating Flickr and focussing on giving the little talent that remains
there latitude to make great things should be higher on the list.

In my mind, Yahoo has lost already. It's in the bin with Myspace and Aol. So I
don't think that Mayer can pull it out of there by refreshing Yahoo Mail and
search. But let's see what she can do.

------
jhatax
Full article here:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000087239639044351710457757...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443517104577575420060344832.html)

------
PaulMcCartney
The full article is not available for non-subscribers

~~~
denzil_correa
I can access the full article on WSJ [1]. I don't have a WSJ subscription.

[1]
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000087239639044351710457757...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443517104577575420060344832.html)

